# Tips on shooting an indoor rodeo



## ottor (Apr 3, 2009)

Anyone had an opportunity to take pictures in an indoor arena?  This one tonight has a lot of halogen lighting which I think is the best...  Never done this before, so if anyone has any hints/tips in shooting a rodeo (indoors or outdoors) I'd appreciate any input...


----------



## gsgary (Apr 3, 2009)

ottor said:


> Anyone had an opportunity to take pictures in an indoor arena? This one tonight has a lot of halogen lighting which I think is the best... Never done this before, so if anyone has any hints/tips in shooting a rodeo (indoors or outdoors) I'd appreciate any input...


 
Do you have fast glass like 70-200F2.8, 300F2.8, 85F1.8 if not you will struggle, i always shoot on manual, set a custom WB and shoot ISO1600 and above


----------



## Rokson (Apr 3, 2009)

I would like to know if taking photos outdoor in snow when it is too cold will harm the lenses?


----------



## JerryPH (Apr 3, 2009)

Ottor:  Quality fast glass and a camera that is clean at higher ISO never hurts.

Rokson:  Depends on the camera/lens.  Some are sealed others are not.  In general most cameras and lenses can take a good amount of of cold without issues.  The biggest concern is batteries.  They die a  LOT faster when cold.  Coming back into a warm environment and the resultant condensation are also something that one has to be aware of.


----------



## DRoberts (Apr 3, 2009)

Rokson said:


> I would like to know if taking photos outdoor in snow when it is too cold will harm the lenses?


 
You should really start your own thread to ask this. Its considered rude to come in on someone elses thread and ask questions irrelevant to the original posters question. 

As for the OPs question...the key as mentioned is some fast glass, with as high of an ISO and shutterspeed as possible. Unless you are right on top of the action a flash will not help your cause, so you have to be able to get the most light in the fastest time through the lens or you will get nothing but motion blur.


----------



## JerryPH (Apr 3, 2009)

DRoberts said:


> You should really start your own thread to ask this. Its considered rude to come in on someone elses thread and ask questions irrelevant to the original posters question.



That was the first thing that popped into my mind too, but it was less effort to answer the question than educate the user.  They could also do a search BEFORE posting... this place has that question answered several times in detail.


----------

